# Tabellengröße ermitteln



## cler (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lasse mir in einem Script alle Tabelen meiner Datenbank ausgeben. 

```
$tab = mysql_query("SHOW TABLES from $name");
$menge = mysql_num_rows($tab);
while ($showtables = mysql_fetch_row($tab)) {echo "$showtables[0]";.....
```
 
Nun würde ich gerne die Größer einer jeden einzelnen Tabelle ermitteln, bekomme es aber leider nicht hin.

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## hpvw (23. Juni 2005)

```
SHOW TABLE STATUS
# -> Data_length
```


----------



## cler (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, habe mich mal schlau gemacht und bastle gerade was zusammen.

Gruß


----------

